

Byte Magazine Covers - ChrisArchitect
http://www.jsommer.com/ByteMagCovers/CoverGallery.php

======
webmaven
Nice! I always loved the Robert Tinney covers:

[http://www.tinney.net/Prints/11x14/index.htm](http://www.tinney.net/Prints/11x14/index.htm)

[http://www.tinney.net/Prints/16x20/index.htm](http://www.tinney.net/Prints/16x20/index.htm)

